# Captain X Y MN (rtd)



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

I was interested to see that the writer of a letter regarding the use of the Red Ensign as "a flag of convenience" in a recent edition of national broadsheet newspaper signed himself off as shown above, and wondered if this was a generally used practice?

Jack


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Members of the armed forces who retire with the substantive rank of Major (or Lt Commander or Sqn Leader) or above may carry their rank after retirement provided that it is made clear in any written reference that they are retired. If being addressed in person then the rank may be used if the holder so wishes.
The practice seems less common nowadays, particularly dropping off during the Norther Ireland troubles - One did not wish to be a target. 
In the Merchant Navy the title Captain is not a rank it is a courtesy title given, usually, to the Master of a merchant ship. As such there are no similar rules or practices to follow. 
If a person wishes to retain their working title, and have others use it, then there is nothing to stop them provided that there is no intention to deceive. 
When attempting to make a particular point and demonstrate one's experience in such matters than Captain XY can certainly do so. But so can a retired Bosun's mate.


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

My father came out of the army as a Major after 33 years and his correspondence was always addressed to 'Maj' without the 'retd'. I was under the impression that in the forces a rank was dropped down one rank upon retirement.
Roger XY Leckie. Retd.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

With military ranks it is often the case that a man has been 'acting up' for some time before retirement, I believe that this will improve their pension slightly.
The rank which they actually carry into civvy street will be the substantive rank.
How that retired officer is addressed by another will normally be just the former rank, but etiquette dictates that when he writes it down himself he should normally add 'retired' or 'retd'.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

My Dad spent the last 16 years of his MN career as Master of the Newhaven harbour tug 'Meeching'. He retired in 1979 (but was still called back for each of the next five years to cover his successor's annual leave) and though he didn't style himself as 'Captain', he was often called that by locals, many years after he told Sealink 'enough is enough' at the age of 70. He'd often get letters addressed to him as Captain.

More a mark of respect than anything else. I can only recall him referring to himself as 'Captain MN (Rtd)' in a couple of letters to the local press, replying to articles written by people styling themselves as 'Captain MN (Rtd)'.


----------

